# Crack for AnyRail 4, please ?



## Guest

Somebody here recommended me this AnyRail 4 software, and I see it's perfect for fitting EZ track into my layout. The problem is I cannot find anywhere a crack, a keygen, a patch to use it, as my layout is very complicated. This way I should solve "the calculating problem of what and how much EZ track I have to buy at once". I've just checked everything, but the crack is not available for free. Anybody has it and wants to share it with me ? Thank you in advance, as always.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The "crack" as you say is to send them the money for the program! I'll be surprised if anyone here assists you with criminal activity. I had to pay for my copy, I suggest you do the same! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Zeus-cat

Now that you have shown your true colors I feel bad for helping you. I deleted the answer I posted last night, but you have probably already seen it. No more help from me!


----------



## concretepumper

What is "crack"?


----------



## tankist

Dear Holava,
i'm sure there are all kind of warez forums that will help you with your task, but here software piracy is not welcome. Creator of the anyrail forum is a member here (albeit not active) that helped several people with their task. if you do not want to pay they still let you use free trial that is more then enough for your request.


Before i lock this thread i would like to remind the rest of our members of different mentalities around the globe. there are places that it is inconceivable to pay for software and such request would be somewhat of a norm even on respectful forum.


----------



## tjcruiser

Holava,

I wholeheartedly agree with the thoughts of others above. There's HUGE business behind the model RR scene, and all of us hobbiests enjoy benefiting from that. However, for the "system" to work, the network of mfrs, suppliers, users must depend on a high standard of integrity. You, sir, are trying to skirt around that. It's not welcomed here.

If you want to use the full version of the software, then pay the full entry price. It's as simple as that. Don't you think the people who have spent countless hours developing the software and catoring to customer's requests deserve to be compensated for their efforts?

I'm hoping we'll see an apology from you forthcoming.

TJ


----------

